# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  التتينة أم الإصبع ؟

## الوسادة

بالنسبة للبعض، الإجابة على هذا التساؤل هو: لا هذا ولا ذاك. لكن إذا فهمت لماذا يحتاج طفلك للمص، ستعرفين لماذا لا يجب أن نكبت هذه الرغبة لديه. المص هو غريزة طبيعية مرتبطة بالرضاعة ولكنها تخدم أيضاً غرض آخر غير التغذية. بالنسبة للطفل، يرتبط المص ارتباطاً شديداً بمشاعر الراحة والحب، وبالتالى فهو يمنح الطفل الشعور بالدفء والأمان. اقرئى لتتعرفى على مميزات وعيوب كل من مص التتينة ومص الإصبع.


الإصبع
مص الإبهام طريقة طبيعية ومُرْضية بالنسبة للطفل من أجل تهدئة نفسه. يكتشف الأطفال عادةً إصبع الإبهام عند سن 6 أسابيع تقريباً وقد يستمرون فى هذه العادة حتى سن 4 سنوات. غالباً ما تصل هذه العادة لذروتها عند سن 7 أشهر عندما تبدأ حركة الطفل تزيد ويبدأ فى اكتشاف العالم من حوله بشكل أوسع. الإبهام هو رفيق ملازم للطفل، لا يضيع ولا ينسى، لكن يجب أن يكون الآباء على دراية ببعض المشاكل المتعلقة بمص الإبهام.


مص الطفل لإبهامه باستمرار قد يعوق تطور مهاراته الكلامية والاجتماعية كما قد يؤثر على النمو الطبيعى لفمه وأسنانه. إذا كان طفلك لا يستطيع التوقف عن مص إبهامه، يمكنك منعه من ذلك عن طريق شغله بأنشطة تستلزم استخدام كلتا يديه. أعطى طفلك الانتباه الكافى وتأكدى من أن مصه لإبهامه ليس تعويضاً عن افتقاده لك، واطمئنى أيضاً من أنه يحصل على قدر كاف من النوم.


أثناء محاولتك لمنع طفلك عن هذه العادة، احرصى على عدم إظهار أى مشاعر سلبية تجاهه. شجعيه بقولك أنه ولد كبير وامدحى أى سلوك إيجابى ناضج يقوم به. لا تقولى له فى كل مرة يمص إبهامه أنه طفل صغير لأنه يفعل ذلك، وأهم شئ ألا تهدديه بأنك ستحرميه من المصدر الذى يساعده على الهدوء والراحة. إن تهديد الأم أو الأب لطفلهما يسبب له قلق شديد مما يجعله يحتاج أكثر إلى وسيلة تساعده على الراحة، وبدلاً من أن يقلع الطفل عن العادة قد يلتصق بها أكثر.
التتينة
إذا كنت ستعطى التتينة لطفل يرضع رضاعة طبيعية، لا تفعلى ذلك قبل تمكنه من الرضاعة واستقراره فيها لكى لا يحدث لديه تشوش بين حلمة الثدى وحلمة التتينة.


كلما كبر الطفل، من الأفضل التقليل من مصه للتتينة. يقترح بعض الخبراء أن يتم التوقف عن إعطاء الطفل التتينة عند عمر 7 أشهر قبل أن يتعلق بها الطفل تعلقاً شديداً. بعض الأبحاث الأخرى ترى أنه ليست هناك مشكلة من استخدام الطفل للتتينة حتى عمر سنتين ولكن تنصح بعدم الاستمرار أكثر من ذلك لكى نقلل من احتمال حدوث مشاكل فى الأسنان فى المستقبل.
إذا كان طفلك يستخدم التتينة باستمرار بحيث تتعارض مع تطور مهاراته الكلامية والاجتماعية، يمكنك مساعدته عن الإقلاع عن هذه العادة بإعطائه بديلاً عنها. أعطيه دبة أو بطانية ناعمة لكى يحتضنها لتحل محل التتينة. من الممكن أيضاً أن تحدى من استخدام الطفل للتتينة بإعطائها له فى أوقات معينة أو أماكن معينة. فى هذه الحالة أنت تحتاجين لتعاون الطفل التام معك لذلك من المهم أن تضعى أهدافاً واقعية وأن تمدحى طفلك كثيراً عندما يحاول الامتثال.
بالنسبة للتتينة، هناك العديد من الأنواع موجودة بالأسواق حالياً. عند اختيارك للتتينة، يجب أن تختارى نوعاً جيداً حتى لا يتمزق ويتسبب فى اختناق طفلك. يجب أن يكون الجزء البلاستيك الملامس لفم الطفل عريضاً وبه ثقوب للتهوية. تجنبى الأنواع "الناشفة" المستديرة لأنها قد تسبب مشاكل فى الأسنان فى المستقبل. لا تعلقى التتينة أبداً باستخدام خيط أو سلسلة حول رقبة طفلك حتى لا تلتف حول رقبته وتتسبب فى اختناقه. عقمى التتينة جيداً بانتظام واطمئنى باستمرار إلى عدم وجود تمزق أو ثقوب فى الحلمة. لا تضعى التتينة فى عسل أو سكر قبل إعطائها للطفل لأن ذلك قد يتسبب فى تسوس أسنان الأطفال الأكبر سناً.
بالنسبة لبعض الأمهات، تعتبر التتينة نعمة وتساعدهن على الاستمتاع بليالى هادئة وأطفال هادئين، بينما ترى أخريات أنها عادة مزعجة وتتسبب فى نوبات غضب الطفل وإزعاج للأم. بعض الأمهات والآباء لا يحتملون رؤية أطفالهم يمصون أصابعهم، والبعض الآخر يرون أنها عادة طبيعية تساعد الطفل على الهدوء وتستغرق وقتها وتنتهى.
سواء قررت إعطاء طفلك التتينة أو تركتيه ليمص إصبعه، تذكرى أن كل طفل مختلف عن الآخر والأطفال لديهم القدرة على اكتشاف العديد من الطرق التى تساعدهم على الشعور بالراحة والهدوء. كثير من الأطفال لا يمصون أصابعهم ولا يأخذون التتينة. رغم أن الطفل قد يرتبط بالوسيلة التى اختارها لمساعدته على الشعور بالراحة والهدوء وقد تتحول عنده إلى عادة يحتاج للتوقف عنها فى مرحلة معينة، إلا المسألة مسألة وقت وعندما يكبر الطفل سيقلع عنها.
التتينة ليست بديلاً عنك
احرصى على إعطاء طفلك الاهتمام الكافى، فبعض الأمهات تستغل التتينة لصالحهن! لا تعتبرى التتينة هى الرفيق لطفلك. إذا تذمر طفلك أو بكى، لا تضعى التتينة فى فمه لإسكاته بدلاً من معرفة احتياجاته. قد يكون الطفل مبتلاً، جائعاً، برداناً، "حرّاناً"، مريضاً، غير مرتاح، أو مجرد أنه يشعر بملل! تأكدى أولاً من عدم وجود أى أسباب تضايقه أو تؤرقه ثم إذا بدا أنه لازال يرغب فى التتينة، أعطيها له.
قد تشعرين بحرج عندما يبكى طفلك وأنتما فى مكان عام وبعض الأمهات تعتمدن بشدة على التتينة فى مثل هذه الظروف. الأفضل أن تأخذى معك بعض اللعب التى قد تساعد على تسلية طفلك كما يجب أن تكونى مستعدة لقضاء بعض الوقت فى ملاعبته حتى لو كنت فى مناسبة احتماعية. تذكرى دائماً أن وظيفة التتينة هى إشباع احتياجات طفلك وليس احتياجاتك أنت.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بس هاي العادة مش كويسه لما يظلو الطفل متعلق فيها بصير ضعيف الشخصيه

----------


## الوسادة

*شووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو لا ما الها دخل يا عبود كل عمر الو عادته اما لما يكبر  فانا معك بس و هو زغير نوووووووو الله يسامحك منورنا عبوووووود*

----------

